# New Member - New-to-Me ST1032



## cjwebber (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey guys!

New member here from Detroit, MI!

I'm picking up an Ariens ST1032 this week.

The unit has been sitting for quite sometime and I assume need some attention.


Normal repair game plan:

Rebuild or Replace Carburetor 
Replace Spark Plug
Change Oil
Fresh Fuel


My question is - what should I be on the lookout for while giving her some love?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd put her up in the service position (on her nose), pop the belly pan, clean and grease the transmission , check the condition of the drive wheel and disc, check or replace belts, lubricate all moving parts, top off the auger gearbox, adjust the transmission so neutral is in the center of the disc, adjust the tension on the rubber wheel to the drive plate,and touch up any paint ....oh and air up tires.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF cjwebber

If it has fuel and it doesn't smell like varnish I'd check the oil level and try to start it before doing anything else. See if or how it runs. Might only need some fresh fuel and get it warm and change oil. Then the plug. If it's running pretty good maybe some Seafoam or a dedicated fuel system cleaner. Check the fuel line for condition, cracks. Then go over everything you can. Check all the adjustments. Check the skids and depending on condition maybe a good time to upgrade.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully, the Rakes are not Frozen to the Shaft....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Hopefully, the Rakes are not Frozen to the Shaft....


That is the worst Jack....got a 1032 I'm trying to free up now.....


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

cranman said:


> I'd put her up in the service position (on her nose), pop the belly pan, clean and grease the transmission , check the condition of the drive wheel and disc, check or replace belts, lubricate all moving parts, top off the auger gearbox, adjust the transmission so neutral is in the center of the disc, adjust the tension on the rubber wheel to the drive plate,and touch up any paint ....oh and air up tires.....


All of this and also pull the shear pins out and make sure the augers rotate on the shaft. If they don't, that's a real problem as you have no protection against breaking parts you don't want to break. I pulled mine (ST1236) every spring, shot some grease in there, spun the augers, and reinstalled the shear pins. You also can't go wrong by having the carburetor gone through just for GP. I always use hi test gas with no ethanol (if I can find it) these days

The above posts weren't up when I started my comment. good luck!


----------



## cjwebber (Dec 3, 2018)

You guys are great - thanks so much for all this info.

I'll report back when I have the machine back home!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

cranman said:


> That is the worst Jack....got a 1032 I'm trying to free up now.....


I'd just leave it frozen. I had a Tough one I gave up on, even tried electrolysis.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And photos. :icon-wwp: Lets see what we're talking about !!


.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> I'd just leave it frozen. I had a Tough one I gave up on, even tried electrolysis.


I was thinking the same thing Jack...great minds think alike! I'll try it out on a heavy snow and see if it breaks free.....


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

cjwebber said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> New member here from Detroit, MI!
> 
> ...


What year is it?

I picked up a 97 JD 1032D with 10Hp tecumseh on it. Took the carb off and put a $13 new one on that's fully adjustable unlike the oem idle adjust only one.

New friction wheel

Check the wheel drive pulley support as mine had an ear broke off and it's aluminum, found a great used steel one on ebay

Grease and lube everything underneath and have at it.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

WRONG THREAD
Red


----------



## cjwebber (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry for disappearing! I finally picked the Airens up yesterday. Haven’t done anything except get it parked in the shed. Hoping to take a closer look this weekend and assess the situation!

Can anyone tell what year this is?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm only guessing but mid to late 80's I've got a couple I'm playing with.....got a new 420 cc to put on my new 32 inch Frankenblower! been collecting the parts for a couple of years...Ariens Pro Mike just sold me a 32 inch chassis...it's coming together!


----------

